# Stinky and Smelly



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

The boys are ready for the summer. Yesterday they got all their shots..well, they only needed the rabies one. I also found out that I have a pretty inacurate scale..  I might be lighter than I thought...Stinky is 5lbs and Smelly 6 lbs. They are healthy and on great weight thingy...Smelly is all muscle and Stinky is just skinny. They are the perfect odd couple.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

That's great!


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Isn't it nice when you find out your scale is wrong? :lol: 
I'm glad to hear they are both doing so well :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i wish my scale was wrong..... :roll:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Glad they had a good vet trip :lol: I wish my scales were 10 lbs light :roll:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm happy to hear that the boys are doing well... That is great they only had to have their rabie shots....


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

luvmypuppet said:


> i wish my scale was wrong..... :roll:


Ha, me too!! :lol:
That's good to hear, Vala! We'll be expecting lots of cute summer pics of those two!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

luvmypuppet said:


> i wish my scale was wrong..... :roll:


 heheh you and me both sista :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Me too!! Glad to hear that Stinky and Smelly are healthy!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

haha, ours is wrong too I think, but when going to the doctor keeps me honest =)

If you guys are looking for accurate scales for your pups, at the hospital we use human baby scales for smaller dogs that work very well. Human home scales normally require a minimum weight or pressure in correct areas to meausre correctly, so unless you are doing the (weight of you+chihuahua)-(weight of you)=weight of chihuahua, it may not be accurate at all.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Glad they both have a clean bill :lol:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

I love the names "stinky & smelly,how funny


----------

